# Viel zu hohe Versandkosten - miese Masche



## Derrick (11 Januar 2011)

Hallo ihr alle! Ich habe gerade was ganz interessantes gefunden, was aktuell sehr passend zu meinem Problemchen passt! Und zwar hatte ich mir bei einem Online Shop für Fahrradzubehör einige Teile gekauft und habe erst NACH der Bestätigung der Bestellung gemerkt, dass mir fast so viel Versandkosten in Rechnung gestellt worden sind, wie der Warenwert!! Ich habe daraufhin angerufen und gebeten, dass die Bestellung bitte rückgängig gemacht werden soll und darauf hin erhielt ich die Antwort, dass das grundsätzlich nicht möglich sei, allenfalls könne man VERSUCHEN, den zwischenhändler (da sind irgendwie mehrere zwischengeschaltet?) um Kulanz und Storno der Bestellung bitten. Allerdings wurde mir auch gesagt, dass das wohl eher unwahrscheinlich sei:wall:. Ich habe mich aber schlau gemacht und folgendes zu Versandkosten gefunden - und hier steht schwarz auf weiß , dass die Versandkosten schon vor Einleitung der Bestellung hätten aufgeführt werden müssen...

Jetzt habe ich mir noch mal den gesamten Bestellvorgang des Shops angeguckt und es ist jetzt so, innerhalb der Bestellung muss man die AGB bestätigen und es gibt einen kleinen Link, wo nicht die richtigen Versandkosten (also , die die man tatsächlich bezahlen würde) sondern die Staffelung der Kosten aufgeführt werden. Ich bin mir jetzt nich total sicher, ob dass jetzt wirklich nicht ausreichend genug ist - aber ich verstehe den anderen Text so, dass die eigenen Versandkosten deutlich aufgeführt werden müssen und man sich dass nicht noch zusammenrechnen muss. Zumal ich mir die Staffelung mal genauer angesehen habe - und hier scheint auch irgendwas nicht ganz koscher zu sein - die Kosten sind auf jeden Fall nicht an den gängigen Preisen von DHL oä angepasst! 

Jetzt bin ich natürlich am überlegen, wie ich mich jetzt verhalten soll . Am besten ich melde mich bei der Verbraucherzentrale und schildere den Vorfall. 

Es geht in meinem Fall um ungefähr 25 Euro - die ich einfach nicht bereit bin zu bezahlen - weil ich hier eindeutig eine miese Masche dahinter sehe!!!!!


Was würdet ihr denn an meiner Stelle machen?? 

Würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir mal eurer Feedback zu dem Fall gebt! 

VG


----------



## Teleton (11 Januar 2011)

*AW: Viel zu hohe Versandkosten - miese Masche*

Was ist denn mit dem guten alten Widerruf nach Fernabsatzregeln? Geht doch auch schon vor der Auslieferung. Oder wurden die Teile extra nach Deinen Spezifikationen gefertigt?


----------



## Dragonheart (11 Januar 2011)

*AW: Viel zu hohe Versandkosten - miese Masche*

Als Endverbraucher hast du ein Widerufsrecht, ganz einfach, du bist also nicht verpflichtet, die Ware anzunehmen und bezahlen zu müssen, ausser bei Spezialanfertigungen extra für dich. 
Darauf würde ich die hinweisen, falls die dennoch darauf bestehen sollten, dass du die Ware kaufen musst.

Bei Lieferung per Nachname: die Annahme verweigern.

Bei Vorkasse: Nix überweisen. Dann erledigt sich das meist von selbst.

Bei Kontoeinzug: Einzugermächtigung entziehen, wenn sie dennoch abbuchen, zurücküberweisen lassen. Und: falls dennoch Ware kommt, wieder zurückschicken.


----------



## Derrick (11 Januar 2011)

*AW: Viel zu hohe Versandkosten - miese Masche*

Hallo, erstmal danke für eure Antworten.. also für mich speziell wurde nichts angefertigt, aber der Shop hat für mich was extra bestellen lassen  - ich weiß nicht, ob man dass schon als Spezialanfertigung durchgehen lassen kann? 
Ja, mit dem Wideruf ist dass so eine Sache - weil mir nämlich schon am Telefon gesagt wurde, dass das mit dem anderen Shop geklärt werden muss.. weil da nicht nur ein Vertrag zwischem mir und Shop , sondern auch zwischen dem anderen...

nicht ganz einfach die Sache! Aber dennoch fühle ich mich im Recht!!!


----------



## Teleton (11 Januar 2011)

*AW: Viel zu hohe Versandkosten - miese Masche*

Was soll da mit einem anderen Shop geklärt werden? Wenn Shop1 den Auftrag in Deinem Namen an Shop2 vermittelt hat, besteht ein Widerrufsrecht Deineseits auch gegenüber Shop2. Wie die Shops untereinander klarkommen ist deren Problem, keiner hat Shop1 gezwungen den Auftrag anzunehmen.
Wenn Shop2 nur Lieferant/Zwischenhändler/Großhändler von Shop1 ist wirds noch einfacher. Vertragliche Beziehungen hast Du dann nur zu Shop1, da besteht das Widerrufsrecht. Auch hier gilt:Wie die Shops untereinander klarkommen ist deren Problem.


----------



## Dragonheart (12 Januar 2011)

*AW: Viel zu hohe Versandkosten - miese Masche*

Spezialanfertigung bedeutet, wenn du z.B. ein Fenster bei einen Hersteller bestellst, das genau den Maßen entspricht, die du angibt und dieses dann genau nach diesen Maßen angefertigt wird, oder z.B. ein spezielle Beschichtung hat, die so im Sortiment nicht angeboten wird. Da hättest du m.E. dann kein Widerrufsrecht.
Anders hingegen, wenn du das Fenster aus dem angebotenen Sortiment des Herstellers mit deren angebotenen Maßen kaufst. Da hast du durchaus ein Widerrufsrecht.


----------

